# New to Pontiac and wondering what this monstrosity is...



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

So do I need this massive thing in order to have heat? Is this a giant blower? I don't want AC. Why is this thing so large? What the heck is it? Is it worth any money?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

thats your evaporator case ... for the ac
the blower is on the cowl to the left behind the hinge ..
leave it alone for now ,,, 
ac and non ac cars have completely different ducting,,, about the only 
interchange able part is the defroster duct Y up under the dash,,,
If you need heat and a blower defrost ... leave it alone till you do a bit of research .. there is an after market cover in plastic that deletes that
assembly ,,,but its ugly also,,,
if the fan blows inside and the heater core doesnt leak ,,, I would work on something else ... if it were mine,,,


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

Ok thanks. Yeah, I haven't tested the blower yet. The dash is so insanely nasty from the Arizona sun and dust that I'm afraid to kick it on.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

It's not worth anything, unless you're trying to block the entrance to a cave. 

The good news is, based on the level of work that you have and the fact that your car is going to be nearly all modified, you can definitely ditch that thing for something much more sleek.


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

my car has vintage a/s ran thru the factory dash vents, its a lot sleeker looking and prolly works better then this old dinasour anyways. if your'e not going for a concours car what diff does it make?


----------



## jpalmer1717 (11 mo ago)

Yup, now it's coming out. Rad rod it will be. Weight reduction.


----------



## Notagoat (9 mo ago)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I would save it. There are a lot of folks wanting factory AC parts.


----------



## roger1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Find someone who doesn't have factory air but wants to convert their car over to it. That way you can swap out everything with him. There's going to be more people out there wanting to swap to factory air than the other way around like you are. You will have to do a bit of altering on your firewall and do that right, you will need to do it with welding.


----------

